# My conversion on Vauxhall Movano MWB panel Van



## Firefox

Sorry I haven't been on the forums for a while.

I've hired a Van from Wild Horizon for the last couple of years for Holidays but I've been car sleeping for other weekends away so the time has come to do another van!

My latest project is a conversion of a 2006 Vauxhall Movano MWB 2.5 CDTi 5.4m long panel van.

I've already posted some videos on You Tube of progress, so feel free to visit my channel if you want to have a look and offer suggestions, ideas etc.

YouTube - MakeYourOwnMotorhome's Channel

YouTube - 1. Views of Unconverted Van
.
.
.
.


----------



## maingate

Hello Movano,

I saw a self build example at Northumberland Show earlier this year. Must have been a dog owner like me. It had been well done and looked much better than the ugly fronted Sevel examples. I am just going up to a Burstner tag axle so will have to do the show in the car next year (atrocious entry to the field).

Regards.


----------



## Firefox

I'm not sure where my Movano was built, but it's basically a Renault Master. Many of the parts have Renault stamps on or in one case, Iveco. They just build all the vans the same and bolt on a different radiator grill, badge, and steering wheel logo! 

William


----------



## Firefox

Here's my latest update video:

YouTube - 8. Bedroom Cupboards, Carpeting Garage, Gas bottle, Sink, and Solar Venting

I have also given WildCamping website a shoutout, so could get some new members


----------



## Firefox

Yes 11 months, and I still haven't finished it! But here is a pictorial update this time.

Exterior views: semi stealth mode pretty well finished:



























Can anyone guess the location that these external views were taken at ?


----------



## Firefox

Interior views:





Garage under fixed double bed






Consumer unit, socket, and charging






Sealed gas enclosure (2x 6.5 kg) with dropout vent, 1000w inverter, 12v and 240v sockets, door to kitchen, and recess to store electric flush  porta potti out of shower room.






Shower room door, Midi Heki rooflight, half dinette using cab bench seat. Lounge lockers being built!






Fixed rear double, kitchen, Fiamma turbo vent






Ditto






Kitchen






Kitchen (locker front to be fitted, stainless steel splash backs to go in, cupboards to be finished)






5 seater lounge using swivels and table extension. The table drops to form a single bed 6 foot 2 long, sleeping across the van.


Lots of finishing still to be done, varnishing, surfacing, cupboards etc etc, but it's all basically there and fully operational on campsites or wilding.


----------



## vwalan

nice one .can i make a comment might have been better to put the lathes on the top of garage roof panel as air gap under matress stops damp settling. or have you done that as well. but yes good stealth .park just about anywhere even in a busy street if necc. its the way forward.


----------



## Don

Hi Firefox, Followed your YOU TUBE submissions faithfully. Found the series absolutely fantastic, plenty of inspiration for the novice.
So what happened after episode 12, did you finnish the job

Don


----------



## kell

The van's come on a treat Firefox, Great idea posting the clips on U Tube.


----------



## Firefox

Thx guys 

To Alan: That is a good point. I was going to have just the slats, but they were a bit springy so I ended up putting 9mm ply above to spread the load which also helps storing stuff as as any small objects will not slip down into the garage but be contained by the ply. The turbo vent gives pretty good ventilation for the whole van, but I haven't spent a full winter in here yet so I'll consider your idea to give some ventilation under the mattress. I could perhaps drill some holes in the ply.

To Don: I have got about 6 more vids in the camera and I need to do a lot more on the electrics as have had loads of requests on that. But I will be finishing the You Tube project  Sorry, I have got a bit behind, what with the day job and doing the build.


----------



## vwalan

may pay to just lift the mattress on abit of wood or box every few days .i do mine if i remember .or can you put a few lathes on top its worth it if you can. best not drill ply as fumes can get in from garage and dust falls over everything. never mind good try. full marks. you possibly saved enough to finance winter away in the sun. ha ha .cheers alan.


----------



## Firefox

You're right about the matress, Alan. Some areas under the matress eg Near the walls and behind the pillow do get quite cold and sometimes slightly damp in the winter.

What happens is that the matress being 6" thick acts as a good reverse insualtor, protecting those areas from the warmed air inside the van, but it's nothing a good airing once a week or a blast from a fan heater wont sort out.

Anyway, 5 new videos have been added now on http://www.youtube.com/user/MakeYourOwnMotorhome showing progress up to May last year. I'm a bit behind with video making!


----------



## kangooroo

Firefox said:


> I was going to have just the slats, but they were a bit springy so I ended up putting 9mm ply above to spread the load which also helps storing stuff as as any small objects will not slip down into the garage but be contained by the ply.



How about the slats fairly close together and adding a layer of 5mm wire mesh for ventilation and to prevent items falling into the area beneath?

K


----------



## Firefox

Good idea but as Alan says I've got batteries in there, gas bottles, also a rubbish bin and possibly later a genny (although with external exhaust) 

So, I want ventilation to stop condensation but then I don't want ventilation because of  possible fumes! 

Can't win on this but I think I'll go with lifting and blow heater once a week in the winter. The worst area is the edge of the matress against the wall under the pillow which underbed ventilation would not solve. I may try some extra wall insulation here


----------



## NicknClair

Hi,
Layout of your van almost the same as the one I did 3 years ago!!!! Scary!!!
Had the slightly longer Vauxhall which allowed me to give it a full toilet and shower room. Did you create a false floor to hide your pipes and heater ducting?? I did it to mine as I had loads of roof height to spare. Really loved that bus, put a lot of love into it................................... (Back in the room). One thig I noticed is what I should have done to mine and brought the passenger seats in the middle, looks a much better way of having dinner unlike what I did (bench seat across the window).
I didn't have any issues regarding fumes from stuff under the bed, no condensation. So you should be alright.


----------



## kangooroo

Firefox said:


> Good idea but as Alan says I've got batteries in there, gas bottles, also a rubbish bin and possibly later a genny (although with external exhaust)
> 
> So, I want ventilation to stop condensation but then I don't want ventilation because of  possible fumes!
> 
> Can't win on this but I think I'll go with lifting and blow heater once a week in the winter. The worst area is the edge of the matress against the wall under the pillow which underbed ventilation would not solve. I may try some extra wall insulation here



OK... how about raised slats with the wire mesh then your sheet of ply a few inches beneath to allow air circulation beneath the mattress while also minimising fumes (and not wasting too much valuable space)?!

I would also add some ventilation in the bedroom area, window or rooflight/fan, but I admit I am rather keen on ventilation and fresh air!


----------

